# Not to Brag, but....



## T33's Torts (Nov 7, 2013)

I wouldn't want to come if as rude, but..

I happen to have only the BESTEST rabbit. Ever. So the story began in 2008 when I decided we should add a furry member to our only- shelled family.. We came into contact with Valerie, a very kind lady with a keen love for bunnies. She is the brains of the SweetPea Foundation in Whittier in California. They're an awesome organization and I'll post a link below.. So we went down, met a few great rabbits and settled on a white and brown mutt. (Rabbit mutts are referred to as Bunny Rabbits, or at least thats what Valerie call 'em) The cutie was found at a park and rescued by locals. We originally believed 'him' to be male, and settled on the name Floppy. But the vet trip said differently. We had a little girly on our hands! We decided we wanted a more feminine name and modified Floppy to Floppi! After a long 2 week paper work clearing process, we brought her home. She wouldn't go into her dog cage, so we customize a rug to fit inside, so she wouldn't slip and slide. Lucky for us, she only stayed on the carpet and wouldn't venture onto the wooden floors. 
She ended up HUGE! When I say huge, I mean HUGE. She's about 30lbs now. Pure muscle. (And a bit of chubbiness caused her 'grandpa' aka my dad ) Anyways now she's doing awesome and I wouldn't trade her for the world! Did I mention Valerie litter box trained her?  Here's the link-
http://www.sweetpeafoundation.net/sweetpea_foundation
And some pictures  :heart:


----------



## wellington (Nov 7, 2013)

She is beautiful. I actually had a mini lop eared that was the same color as yours. There a name for it that I can't seem to remember. I'm not sure yours is a mutt as much as she is a lop eared. If she is really a mutt, she does have lopped ear in her. Mine was also litter trained. He loved sleeping in the bathroom garbage can, on his back, feet stick up in the air, so cute. I love rabbits, have had quite a few in my life, great pets.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 7, 2013)

They really are awesome pets... I'm thinking Flop is a Rex mix. Usually one ear is up and one is down  sometimes she does this helicopter thing were her ears are like --(â€¢.â€¢)--


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 7, 2013)

I had a rabbit named mo. I must say they are very fun to keep. They are fun to have.

Kyle


----------



## rayneygirl (Nov 7, 2013)

love the pics, love that you trained her to use a litter box!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 7, 2013)

I like that she stays on the carpet. It's a like having her in cage but not. Or borderless confinement.

Pretty cool. 

If she really is 30lbs then wouldn't that mean she is a flemish giant?


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: RE: Not to Brag, but....*



Team Gomberg said:


> I like that she stays on the carpet. It's a like having her in cage but not. Or borderless confinement.
> 
> Pretty cool.
> 
> If she really is 30lbs then wouldn't that mean she is a flemish giant?



The vet says she probably part Flemish giant. Her ears are longer than the ususal giant, making us think she is mixed with something else.. possible Rex or Lop.




rayneygirl said:


> love the pics, love that you trained her to use a litter box!



I didn't train her  Tge SweetPea people do it for the potential adopter. I do the easy part


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like Flemish giant x mini lop. I used to have rabbits and had one that would do the same and stick to only area rugs. I rehomed my last pair because I could never let them out and when I could, the dogs had to be locked outside since they'd get self destructive trying to get to them, and gave them to someone who was going to let them be free range. 

I do love the giant ones though!


----------



## tortbie (Nov 11, 2013)

Awww she is gorgeous. I have a bunny rabbit too. Beau isnt as big as floppsi though


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 12, 2013)

I think that the larger the animal, the smaller the destruction... This DOES NOT go for dogs though


----------



## sibi (Nov 12, 2013)

Your Floppi is adorable. Wow, she's big! I don't have a rabbit, never had, but I do love the furry pets


----------



## terryo (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm really impressed that she keeps your house so clean. We couldn't litter train ours and she chewed up all the wires on our TV, draged the newspaper all over the house and chewed it up. We considered her part of the family, so of course we kept her. She made us laugh all the time even though we couldn't train her. I really don't think it was her, who couldn't be trained. I think it was us, as my five sons were small at the time and there wasn't enough time for me to do it.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 12, 2013)

Very sweet and you have every right to be proud. That is one amazing bunny! Thank you I learned something today! I had no idea that bunnies could grow to 30 pounds. WOW!


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: RE: Not to Brag, but....*



sibi said:


> Your Floppi is adorable. Wow, she's big! I don't have a rabbit, never had, but I do love the furry pets



They're ALL amazing  I do plan to get a few more, but right now I have more area for tortoises! We're planning on moving soon. (2 years) And I fully intend to adapt to my pets 




terryo said:


> I'm really impressed that she keeps your house so clean. We couldn't litter train ours and she chewed up all the wires on our TV, draged the newspaper all over the house and chewed it up. We considered her part of the family, so of course we kept her. She made us laugh all the time even though we couldn't train her. I really don't think it was her, who couldn't be trained. I think it was us, as my five sons were small at the time and there wasn't enough time for me to do it.



Its probably the bunny! Very few have the patience. Were incredibly luck we got her! Newspaper? Are you using it as a bedding? I highly recommend not using such dirty material. Its not entirely safe, either.. Then again, it depends on the bunny!  I like the oder controlled natural fiber one by CareFresh. Its brown  Flop Flop loves it!




TigsMom said:


> Very sweet and you have every right to be proud. That is one amazing bunny! Thank you I learned something today! I had no idea that bunnies could grow to 30 pounds. WOW!



Thank you! Flemish Giants get bigger!


Bath time pictures! She looks stressed, but I assure you, she loves the water. We have to wrap her, so she won't get her whole body wet, as she takes years to dry.


----------



## Barista5261 (Nov 27, 2013)

She is beautiful! I would love to have a giant pet rabbit like that someday.


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Not to Brag, but....*



Barista5261 said:


> She is beautiful! I would love to have a giant pet rabbit like that someday.



Thank you!! They're very good pets, but nothing like torts!


----------

